# Hobart Model 1612 Meat Slicer



## nightrod06

Hey Guys. I have been looking around the past few weeks for a meat slicer that I will be using to slice brisket, cheese, bacon, etc. I found this one on criaglist:

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/app/4490432506.html

Any thoughts? Located about 25 minutes from my house and I might be able to talk the guy down a little. He doesnt know if it has a sharpener but is going to check tonight. Can anyone tell me what to look for when buying one of these? It appears to be an older model, but from what I understand they are all almost bullet proof.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pc farmer

I have a 1612.  I could slice a brick thin with it.

I LOVE it.

Only thing I could think of checking is to see if there is any oil under it .

A oil seal on mine started leaking from a dry rotted seal.  The Hobart repair shop said it was from not being used enough.

By the way.  I paid 800 for mine around 15 years ago.


----------



## boykjo

it looks like a great deal. . You need to turn it on and run it and see how it works. Look underneath for rust. A sharpener is a must. if it doesnt have one, talk him down because you will need one

good luck


----------



## smoking b

That's a good price - I got lucky & snagged a 1712 for $200 a while back... If it doesn't have a sharpener plan on another $100 for one. Other than the normal frayed wiring, working switches etc. there are a couple other things I would check on it if you go look at it.

Check that the indexing system works smoothly in both directions - if not you will have to take it apart, clean everything up & put it back together. The guy I got mine from used vegetable oil to lube it & it gummed up...

Run the fence up flush with the blade & turn the slicer on. Stand to the side & look at the blade - check to see if there is any wobble. If there is some that is a good sign that the motor has bearing issues or someone really did a botched sharpening job on the blade - usually the former.

Finally while it is on make sure there are no grinding or skipping noises in the motor. 

Hobart is a top of the line sharpener so chances are it will be good to go but it never hurts to check. Let us know how you make out


----------



## nightrod06

Thanks Farmer.

I just got off the phone with the guy. Seemed honest. Said he and buddy bought it a few years ago with plans to use it for slicing deer jerky but decided it was too much of a hassel and now makes summer sausage instead. He didnt know what year it was made, but said he knows it came out of an American Legion.

He also sent me a few more pictures below. Does anyone know how old this thing is? Juding by the manual I found online, I am guessing early 70's. It looks like it just needs to be taken apart and cleaned. The adjustment knob on the front is cracked also.













Slicer1.JPG



__ nightrod06
__ May 28, 2014


















Slicer 2.JPG



__ nightrod06
__ May 28, 2014


----------



## nightrod06

Thanks for the input guys.

I am gonna try and look at it after work on Friday. I asked him straight up over the phone what his bottom dollar was and he said he would take $180. We will see.

Saturday is my birthday so I cant think of a better gift for myself......I am sure you all would agree.


----------



## nightrod06

c farmer said:


> I have a 1612.  I could slice a brick thin with it.
> 
> I LOVE it.
> 
> Only thing I could think of checking is to see if there is any oil under it .
> 
> A oil seal on mine started leaking from a dry rotted seal.  The Hobart repair shop said it was from not being used enough.
> 
> By the way.  I paid 800 for mine around 15 years ago.


Hey Farmer, one more question, how thick will your 1612 cut? 1/2"? Thick enough for a nice brisket slice? Thanks.


----------



## pc farmer

I think the table opens 4-5 inches.


----------



## nightrod06

Well I was able to talk the guy down to $180. Everything seems to work well. Motor starts fine and runs smoothly. The slicer was dirty but I spent a few hours this weekend getting it cleaned up.

For $180 I think I made a good buy. Going to look for a sharpener from a family friend who owns a resturant supply company here in town.

Thanks again for everyones imput.


----------



## pc farmer

Sweet man, you will love it.


----------



## goliath

there are some great deals to be had out there..

i just picked up a HOBART 2812 FOR $250... I WAS 1ST TO CALL... i thought he had the decimal points mixed up. my buddy picked it up and im still waiting to get it here. i wanted something to do whole slabs of bacon and i think i have it. it ran great, had the sharpener and is 4 yrs old. the fella said he just bought a coffee shop and has no interest in doing sandwiches. wanted money now.

sad thing is i need a bigger house for a bigger kitchen to put it in ...  lol

the original add had a real lousy pic that you couldnt see so i got him to e-mail this shot. its the real deal and no cops have come by "buddies" house so im ok !!!!

http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/rds/bfs/4482406870.html

and here is the machine ....













photo1.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jun 2, 2014


















photo2.jpg



__ goliath
__ Jun 2, 2014






already have my old one sold too so things are smooth


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Congrats!!! I scored a 2612 last fall and it is the most used of all my gadgets.  You will love it.


----------



## venture

If a Hobart is well cared for they will last a looong time.  Quality stuff.

Many parts available even for the older stuff.

You got a good deal.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dert

I just got a 1712E from a pawn shop...

Motor runs and the blade is straight, no sharpener and the automatic actuating arm is missing (probably because the gearbox that drives the meat carriage doesn't stop when the knob is pulled in or out).

It was listed for $279, talked him down to $240 because it was missing the sharpener...


http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...F2A89FB8-A1DD-4131-981F-EAC74F4DA836.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...B2B1135E-0B1B-4C3C-848D-38FF85A2BCE1.jpg.html

Came with a cart too...


----------



## pc farmer

Great deal.

Sharpeners are pretty cheap.


----------



## dert

$100 or so for he old style?

$300+ for the "new style"...


----------



## pc farmer

I must have the old style.


----------



## goliath

GREAT SCORE !!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Goliath


----------



## dert

I could hardly read the model number on the plate...been scrubbed so many times.  Had to take a picture with flash at an angle to even barely make it out...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...BC8DCD2B-F14E-4053-B4B4-62D7F5A9C69D.jpg.html

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...C3B13E87-FE2F-4F52-BD65-AB4EBDAB88C1.jpg.html


----------



## dert

Anyone know when  1712e's were made?


----------



## pc farmer

Try google.


----------



## dert

I did...found a manual from the early '80's...


----------



## rexster314

Initially I found a 1612 manual but was from 1964. I later went on Hobart's website and after some digging found their archives and was lucky to find a proper manual from 1983 for my model of the slicer


----------



## rexster314

I can tell you that they came out in 1991 and revised model in 1997.


----------



## t2kind

Hi all,

I have a Hobart meat slicer 1612E, and need the horizontal roller, P/N 00-274899.  Do you know where I can buy this part at reason price?

Thanks

T2kind


----------



## thatcho

Found a 1612 but the guy said sharpener is attached.. does assemble for storage like that


----------

